
Peak Pharma - oli5679
https://undark.org/article/peak-pharma-drug-discovery/
======
seehafer
Just like “peak oil” was undone by fracking this will be proven to be untrue
by the wave of drug discovery startups that will decrease discovery time.

1) [https://www.atomwise.com](https://www.atomwise.com) 2)
[https://www.recursionpharma.com](https://www.recursionpharma.com)

